# Lamb / Beef / Pork Smoke



## pigcicles (Jan 6, 2007)

Got started smoking my tri-meat smoke this morning just before 7:00. Not much going on yet but pretty smoke. On the menu is a boneless Leg O Lamb, a beef roast for the wife, and a Pork butt for pulling and saucing. Here's a pic before they went into the smoker.






More later as it comes out


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 6, 2007)

Looking good... Let us know how it turns out. Never smoked lamb.


----------



## cheech (Jan 6, 2007)

There is enough there for quite a few people what time shall we arrive?


----------



## larry maddock (Jan 6, 2007)

hello hello,

what kind of sauce do YOU serve with smoked L O Lamb?????


----------



## pigcicles (Jan 6, 2007)

Line starts here cheech, you better hurry. It's looking good, the beef is at 140Âº  the Lamb is at 127Âº  and the pork butt coming in at 107Âº and the fatties still have a bit to go so you still have time


----------



## pigcicles (Jan 6, 2007)

Larry I don't know. I've never done a leg o lamb, or any lamb for that matter. Gonna see how it tastes then go from there. Open for any suggestions though, good question.


----------



## pigcicles (Jan 6, 2007)

seems as though Dutch has already answered the question on sauce for lamb. Here is the link to his post.. Thanks Dutch!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/viewtopic.php?t=200

Keep smokin


----------



## larry maddock (Jan 6, 2007)

yo pigcicles,
i dont have it often enough to be able to 1st hand recommend something...

i do know that in my notes it said to try a mustard style bbq sauce..

this is one i copied from here --i think

"""""""""""""This is the sauce that my family cant get enough of. Here goes
Part 1:
1 cp yellow mustard
1/2 cp sugar
1/4 cp packed brown sugar
1/4 cp water
3/4 cp apple cider vinegar
2 tbl chili powder
1 tsp white pepper
1 tsp black pepper
1/4 tsp cayenne

Part 2:
2 tbl butter
1 tbl soy sauce
1 tbl liquid smoke

Simmer Part 1 for 30 min, add Part 2,
 continue simmering for 10 to 15 more min 
let cool and refridgerate for at least 24 hours.
Goes great on pulled pork sammiches,
sometimes I add a little saracha for heat, and dont forget the slaw!!!"""""""

   ***  **** *** ****** ***** ****** ****** **** *  

also  i have this in my to do list
    soFlaQuerâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s Carolina Mustard Sauce

Â¾ Cup Yellow Mustard
Â¾ Cup Red Wine Vinegar
Â½ Cup White Sugar
3 Tbsp. Dark Brown Sugar
2 Tbsp. Butter
2 Tsp. Salt
Â½ Tbsp. Worcestershire Sauce (Lea & Perrins)
Â½ Tsp. Soy Sauce
Â½ Tsp. Tabasco Sauce
1 Â½ Tsp. Course Ground Black Pepper
1 Tsp. White Pepper

In a medium saucepan, combine ingredients, stirring to blend. Bring to boil, then lower to simmer for at least 30 minutes. Let stand at room temperature 1 hour before serving.


----------



## pigcicles (Jan 6, 2007)

Sweet - thanks Larry for the info. I'll give it a try

Joe


----------



## pigcicles (Jan 6, 2007)

Update on the smoke progress @ 4 1/2 hrs

The lamb is doing nicely at 145Âº. It looks good and I am still continuing to mop every 45 min to 1 hr with EVOO, garlic, black pepper, and a little thyme (can't we all use a little time?)

The roast beef is at 149Âº. I just foiled it trying to get it to tender up a bit. I don't care for tough meat. Will probably pull the beef around 170Âº - 180Âº The wife always want her meat way done.

The pork is still cruising at 136Âº. This meat will be a pulled pork and I will probably foil it also around 170Âº. I'm making the mustard sauce mentioned in this thread and report back.

The all important smoker has the cruise control set and running between 210Âº and 240Âº. I don't want to rush any of the three meats in this smoke, especially the lamb.

More later


----------



## ultramag (Jan 6, 2007)

Sounds like your having a big 'ol time down there PC! Can't wait to see the finish pics. Shoot, if I step out on the deck I might just be able to smell it. ;)


----------



## pigcicles (Jan 6, 2007)

The roast is done and the lamb is finished, that butt is gonna take some time. I'll post the pics and my reviews when it's all done. Gonna hang in chat for a bit


----------



## cheech (Jan 6, 2007)

Do you have a report for us yet?


----------



## pigcicles (Jan 7, 2007)

Okay I have the report for ya. After finishing the pork butt at 5:45 pm (started entire smoke just before 7:00 am) We gathered everything up and headed off to the gathering of family.

Here's the run down: I cooked a boneless leg of lamb, beef roast, and a pork shoulder butt roast.

The roast beef came out at 12:25 at an internal temp of 195Âº. In my opinion if smoking a roast, treat it like a brisket. This particular piece of meat didn't tender up as I desired, so it took a stroll through the crock pot to finish loosening up. Tasted good, with good smoke flavor both before and after the crock pot - just not tender before.

The boneless leg of lamb came out a little after 1:00 pm at 160Âº which should have been approx. a medium cook. I'm not a medium meat person unless the cook doesn't know how to cook. I highly recommend to pull lamb out between 145Âº - 150Âº. 

If you don't like pink meat, then you should maybe consider another beast for the smoker. This piece was overdone and a bit dry. It had good flavor. As I saw it described in one other thread - It doesn't taste like chicken nor does it taste like beef. I would say closer to a venison taste if you had to compare. It may have just been this piece though.

I still recommend giving a shot at lamb if you haven't already - just let it be done closer to medium rare, it should be quite tastey then.

The pork shoulder butt roast finished up at 5:45 pm @ 194Âº (10 3/4 hrs total for 9.11 lbs or 1.2 hrs per pound) This piece was the most sucessful piece of the day. Very tender, very juicey, tastey smoke flavor with the spices from the rub tickling the taste buds. After pulling the butt, it rested for just over an hour before pulling. 

I didn't have the time for the mustard sauce today, but will definitely get it done later. I hate to rush any new recipe for fear of pulling a bone head mistake like double this and none of that. I did have the Carolina Red Pork Sauce which was pretty darned good.

Pics for viewing pleasure:

Leg of Lamb @ 160Âº






Roast Beef @ 195Âº






Leg of Lamb sliced






Pork shoulder butt roast @ 194Âº






Pulled Pork when finished






Review shows that:
1) I shouldn't think when I'm not used to it. Don't over cook lamb. 
2) Roast beef is called roast beef for a reason. It's tastey smoked, but   not ideal smoker material unless you are willing to maybe finish in another manner.
3) Pulled pork is GOOD
4) Three individual different pieces of meat - 40ish Dollars, Whole day spent smoking and continued learning - No Charge. Time spent with family when it's all over and still getting compliments - PRICELESS

Oh and there were plenty of left overs

Keep Smokin


----------



## ultramag (Jan 7, 2007)

Sounds and looks great PC. A day spent by the smoker and then feeding hungry and appreciative friends and family is truly priceless. Another job well done. :mrgreen:


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 7, 2007)

Good job PC...Although the meat didn't turn out exactly as expected...the time with your smoker & time with the entire family is the best time ever. Thank's for the pics.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Feb 9, 2007)

Nice post PC:D 

I tried a boneless leg of lamb a while back and had about the same experience
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 . I think it may be one of those things that either you are a fan of or not.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Feb 9, 2007)

I have found that imported Australian lamb has a much more gamier taste than the domestic American lamb...I always use the American lamb....the results are always worth the effort...


----------



## cajunsmoker (Feb 9, 2007)

Maybe I will have to try it again then Richard.  Mine was an imported boneless leg of lamb and it was extremely strong tasting.


----------



## up in smoke (Feb 9, 2007)

PC, I think the age old sauce for lamb is a mint jelly type, however a cucumber sauce is always very good (Tzaziki I believe it is called), yâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]now like what they put on a Gyro!


----------



## shellbellc (Feb 19, 2007)

Hubby loves lamb, he'll do a rack on the grill and I swear it's the most tender meat I've every put in my mouth, I don't like the gamey taste though.  He made it for a friendly back yard comp last year and served it with a raspberry coulis (he hates the mint).  Sounds odd but it's a great accoutrament.  Recipe below...I haven't tried lamb in the smoker yet but I have a leg o'lamb in the freezer that very well may wind up in the blue...by the way, this sauce would be awesome over ice cream, cake, etc...maybe even a glaze on chicken!  

Raspberry Coulis:
_1 1/2 pounds frozen raspberries_
_1/3 cup sugar_
_1 tablespoon lemon juice_

Place all the ingredients in a 1-quart saucepan over medium-high heat. Bring the 
raspberries to a boil, and reduce the heat to a heavy simmer. Continue to cook the 
raspberries until the sugar dissolves, the raspberries burst, and the liquid 
reduces by one half, about 15 minutes. Strain the raspberries through a fine mesh 
strainer and discard solids. Reserve coulis in a non-reactive container until 
ready to use. Coulis will keep, refrigerated, for up to 2 weeks.

Yield: 1 1/2 cups


----------



## cajunsmoker (Feb 19, 2007)

I would say throw lamb at dog in yard
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  and serve raspberry coulis over vanilla ice cream


----------



## tonto1117 (Feb 19, 2007)

no really... tell us how you realllllly feel


----------



## cajunsmoker (Feb 19, 2007)

LOL, sorry  I'll stop hiding my emotions
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   My wife said the leg of lamb I cooked must have come from the lambs arm pit.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I mention lamb and she raises her arm and points.


----------



## shellbellc (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm with you Rodger, I don't care for lamb at all.  I have given it the old college try at least 10 times, but just can't get the taste for it...the raspberry coulis on the other hand....


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 19, 2007)

Never did lamb - never cared much for it but smoke might be the ticket! Waiting to hear/see the results.


----------



## up in smoke (Feb 19, 2007)

Did you guys ever try marinating lamb overnight and add a small handful (1 Tbs.) crushed juniper berries? I use that all the time with potentially gamier cuts of venison to cut that strong taste, would probably work with lamb too!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Feb 19, 2007)

I never tried it Carl, but I can handle strong venison, Heck sometimes I kind of like it
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 , but this wasn't like that, it was funky tasting


----------



## up in smoke (Feb 19, 2007)

It probably wasn’t lightly killed
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Y’now all that adrenalin!
(Yeah, I know, “I’m a smart a$$”) Can’t hep myseff!
Although I do remember my gramma_ (who raised me)_ fixin it one time when I was a kid…it was god awful, stunk up the house, heck I didn’t try it again til I was in my 40’s (my favorite meat now!)
However I still don’t care for mutton!


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 20, 2007)

Pigcicles

It actually looks really good. Do you normally like lamb? Maybe it's just an acquired taste and even smoke can help it if you don't like lamb?


----------



## scorpio_fl (Feb 20, 2007)

well I think I'll put my two cents in...tried it...didn't really care for it...not when I can cook something I know I'll like...buddy brown...


----------

